# Cirneco Dell'Etna? Pharaoh Hound?



## Dogluver18 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Cirneco Dell'Etna Mix? Pharaoh Hound Mix?*

We adopted a 3 month old puppy from a shelter in Bastrop, TX. She was found along a country road near there and there's nothing known about her. She's been my little mystery.  As she's growing up, I've tried to research and find out her breed. I found an app that analyzes dogs' features etc. I tried a bunch of different pictures of her and it came up as Cirneco Dell'Etna primarily (along with pharaoh and ibizian hound possibilities). I had never heard of them before. But I'm wondering if she's some sort of mix of Cirneco/Lab or maybe Pharaoh Hound/Lab? What do y'all think? She's currently 6 mos old now, very lanky and narrow (not crazy muscular or anything), great big perky ears, white tipped tail, tiny white stripe on her forehead/nose, very light white-ish patch on her chest, short & single coated (quite soft), loves digging little holes in the middle of my yard, very affectionate and loves my kids, a little skiddish, but we're working on that. She's larger though. I just weighed her and she's 42 lbs, hence my thoughts that she's a mix of some sort. That area of Texas that she was found is near Cirneco Dell'Etna Club of America headquarters and apparently a larger amount of cirnechi are in that area in general. What do y'all think?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Cirneco Dell'Etna Mix? Pharaoh Hound Mix?*

Given she's already almost twice what an adult CD'E should weigh, plus their rarity, I'd say that it's extremely unlikely she's mixed with the breed. Even though there may be more Cirnecos (Cirneci?) in the area than most places, in a breed that rare it's usually a pretty Big Deal if a dog produces a mixed litter; most of those rare breed communities are pretty close-knit groups and breeders keep contact with as many of their pups as possible, so it'd be pretty unusual for a mixed pup to happen in the first place, never mind then wind up dumped/lost.

Pharaoh is a bit more possible, though the color and ears could also be the result of a number of other mixes! Bully breed of some kind, some sighthound, a bit of shepherd perhaps... so hard to tell without knowing the parents. Some of the DNA tests are pretty good these days, so it might be worth it if you have the spare cash and really want to know. Embark's my favorite because it includes testing for genetic disorders, but Wisdom Panel seems pretty accurate these days too.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Cirneco Dell'Etna Mix? Pharaoh Hound Mix?*

She is very, very cute! But I'm sorry to say with almost certainty that she is not a Cirneco Dell'Etna mix. For a variety of reasons: mixes of very rare breeds are, as a general rule, even more rare than the rare breed from which they come; her size - Cirneco Dell'Etna are ~20lbs full grown, and your pup is already double that at only 6 months; aside from her general colour and that her ears point up she doesn't really look like any of the photos of Cirneco Dell'Etna that I can see. I definitely would not rely on a phone app that uses pictures to guess your dog's breed. If you're really interested in figuring out what she is, a DNA test is a much better (although not infalliable) way to figure that out.

To me, she looks like a pit-mix with prick ears, or possibly a single coated ACD mix. Maybe an ACD/Pit mix, who knows! But she sure is cute, and she looks very soft.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Cirneco Dell'Etna Mix? Pharaoh Hound Mix?*

As mentioned, Cirneco Dell'Etna are rare, and the odds of someone owning one having an oops litter are pretty slim. Ditto on the Pharaoh Hound. 

Given this area of Texas, a better guess would be a mish-mash of pittie, Black Mouth Cur, Catahoula Leopard Dog, Blue Lacy, Australian Cattle Dog, German Shepherd Dog, and heaven only knows what else. And just to toss out a rare breed that isn't completely outside the realm of possibility, a dash of coated Xoloitzcuintli


----------



## BrooksDogTraining (Jul 8, 2020)

Dogluver18 said:


> *Cirneco Dell'Etna Mix? Pharaoh Hound Mix?*
> 
> We adopted a 3 month old puppy from a shelter in Bastrop, TX. She was found along a country road near there and there's nothing known about her. She's been my little mystery.  As she's growing up, I've tried to research and find out her breed. I found an app that analyzes dogs' features etc. I tried a bunch of different pictures of her and it came up as Cirneco Dell'Etna primarily (along with pharaoh and ibizian hound possibilities). I had never heard of them before. But I'm wondering if she's some sort of mix of Cirneco/Lab or maybe Pharaoh Hound/Lab? What do y'all think? She's currently 6 mos old now, very lanky and narrow (not crazy muscular or anything), great big perky ears, white tipped tail, tiny white stripe on her forehead/nose, very light white-ish patch on her chest, short & single coated (quite soft), loves digging little holes in the middle of my yard, very affectionate and loves my kids, a little skiddish, but we're working on that. She's larger though. I just weighed her and she's 42 lbs, hence my thoughts that she's a mix of some sort. That area of Texas that she was found is near Cirneco Dell'Etna Club of America headquarters and apparently a larger amount of cirnechi are in that area in general. What do y'all think?
> View attachment 244353
> ...



I was searching different breed mixes online trying to figure out what breed my pup is. I came across your post and couldnt help but reply. Looks just like my pup. He is unknown breed, I was told he is a lab mix. Which maybe he is somewhere. I have also seen a number of breed guesses from pharaoh hound to Thai ridgeback. both are rare breeds and pretty unlikely. I plan to do a DNA test on him someday 😁

































He's a year old now. Most of these pictures are pretty recent except the last one. Sorry to intrude on an old post but thought it was neat


----------

